# Genie 0x0929, Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

*HR34 & HR44* All manufacturers

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/214590-genie-0x929/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
I got 929 last Tuesday and have not seen any change from the last release. The remote delay is still with us. There might be a slight increase in speed for some commands but this might be wishful thinking.

SSTV


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I sure hope that this update takes care of the problem whereby a recorded program
that I am watching deletes itself half way thru the viewing. Tks to this forum though, I
know to do a reset and it magically comes back. It has happened 3 times since Oct 1st
when I got the latest update (that fixed some, but not all, of the remote problems),,,


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I got 0x0929, this morning turned on the HR24 streaming from 7am recording of Today show off HR34......still intermittent freezing/pixellating every 3-5 minutes or so. This was a day after doing 'clearmybox' on all my IRD's. It is so frustrating. It has been over a year and a half now of the freezing/pixellating.

Running parallel SWiM-16 supported MRV and signal strengths all in the 90's, clear and sunny, and a brand new Slimline LNB 3 weeks ago.

I'm getting to the point where I may want to upgrade my HR34 to yet another HR24. I may lose tuners, but will have less stress from my wife and my own experiences.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Getting 0x0929 now as I type this.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Got a Genie yesterday. Was on some old version, 0808 or something (forget). After tech left, I went to the store and by the time I came back home it was on 08c2. Noticed on http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR that 0929 spools around 2:30-4:00 AM PST. So before I left for work today at 6:30 AM EST (3:30 AM PST) I did a force download and got 0929. Will play with it later.


----------



## jhsanchez (Feb 4, 2006)

Only thing I've noticed that the "search for program" has replaced SPC (space) with a symbol. Probably a good thing but hope there is more in there than this.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

codespy said:


> I got 0x0929, this morning turned on the HR24 streaming from 7am recording of Today show off HR34......still intermittent freezing/pixellating every 3-5 minutes or so. This was a day after doing 'clearmybox' on all my IRD's. It is so frustrating. It has been over a year and a half now of the freezing/pixellating.
> 
> Running parallel SWiM-16 supported MRV and signal strengths all in the 90's, clear and sunny, and a brand new Slimline LNB 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I'm getting to the point where I may want to upgrade my HR34 to yet another HR24. I may lose tuners, but will have less stress from my wife and my own experiences.


If your HR24 are on different SWM16's, I would look to your router where the MRV lines come together as a potential source of your problem.

If they are on the same SWM16, then run PHY and MESH tests.

I can say that my HR34 to HR24 supported MRV has always been 100% flawless. And I stream OTA too which requires even more bandwidth across MRV.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Have notice a change to the bottom of the Smart Search keypad. CLR SPC DEL have been replaced with symbols, that many wont recognized..


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Since this update, when using the dual tuner function, when switching between the 2 tuners there is a 5 second delay on the Audio. The video loads instantly. I remember this happening before, many months ago on another software version.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I wish the release notes weren't so verbose.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

There really isn't anything to say.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm still very disappointed in the lag on Skip-to-tick, a feature I use all the time on live buffers. There's no lag using STT on recorded content, and for awhile there's no lag in live (even when watching 2 channels in Doubleplay) but after awhile there's about a 4 second delays when you go to skip forward 15 minutes. Worse, sometimes if I skip Back 15 mins it goes back 1 minute sooner, coincidentally where the commercials are. The delays make navigating the buffer very confusing, and often results in spoilers, esp during a football game when I want to skip back an hour (4 skips) or more.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

*But you have new icons in the search menu...*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I must admit the Genie GUI speed is better. Not fixed, just better. As I have gotten a slow load of he PlayList once, but I suspect that could be caused by a remote DVR.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

I have lost "My Directv". Can't seem to get it back. Menu reset, Red button...nothing works??


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Watching a lot of pixelation on 219 Giants vs. Cards on a HR34 with 929. Can't someone get a handle on this problem.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> I have lost "My Directv". Can't seem to get it back. Menu reset, Red button...nothing works??


Do a reset, wait till its back to live tv, then do another. Flushes all data and forces it to reload.

Or do a smart search for " clearmybox " as it will do the same thing, but only restarts once.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duanep2 (Oct 16, 2014)

We have receivers rack mounted controlled through an AMX processor. After the update we can no longer control direct tv boxes, but our cox cable boxes work. Any one else in counter this?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Duanep2 said:


> We have receivers rack mounted controlled through an AMX processor. After the update we can no longer control direct tv boxes, but our cox cable boxes work. Any one else in counter this?


What boxes (model numbers)? How are they being control (IP, IR)?


----------



## tinfoilhat (Jan 10, 2013)

I must admit, I didn't realize this pinned thread was here so I began a new thread with the issue I now have with my HR34 following the 0x0929 download. I will paste the pertinent information from my thread here.

Posted Yesterday, 09:36 PM
I haven't seen anything mentioned on the site since the 0x929 software began rolling out on 10/7/14. This problem has occured on an SD rear projection TV using an HR34-700. This problem began today after the 0x929 software download last night. As of today many channels, of which all previously had clear images, are now looking like SD pictures would on an HD TV. Our receiver's TV resolution is still set for 480i and 480p. I had not been into the receiver setup menu until this picture issue came up and now only to view the current settings.

Posted Yesterday, 11:54 PM
I did forget to mention that I also have an R22 on an HDTV that has no SD-looking pictures and every channel is clear. However the R22 is still running software update 0x8ca from 10/2/14

The channels on my HR34 that now have degraded pictures are:

8 local PBS
10 local FOX
15 local ABC
45 local MYTV
101 AUD
205 HDSportsmix
206 ESPN
207 ESN
208 ESPNU
209 ESPN2
213 MLB
214 MAV
219 FS1
238 REELZ
239 AUD
259 FXX
276 NGC
283 NGW
289 DSJR
290 DISe
292 DXD
305 IONE
311 ABCF
359 FBN
360 FNC
618 FS2
686 FSAZ

All of the listed channels have bad pictures all of the time.

Any channels not listed are not in my favorites list or have good pictures.

Posted Today, 10:45 AM
peds48, on 16 Oct 2014 - 04:55 AM, said:


peds48 said:


> In order to get HD, you need to set the receiver to an HD resolution. Or is receiver not connected to an HDTV?


The HR34 is connected to a SD rear projection TV that we've had a perfectly clear picture on since the HR34 was installed. The only issue of picture quality has come up since the download of 0x929 yesterday. The picture resolution in the HR34 had been set on 480i and 480p since install and it still remains set that way now.

Laxguy, on 16 Oct 2014 - 08:36 AM, said:


Laxguy said:


> You can swap receiver positions to eliminate or confirm it's the STB and not the TV....


I will try my R22 on the SD rear projection TV and see what the result is. I will try the HR34 on the HD TV as well.

Posted Today, 01:08 PM
Okay, I swapped the two receivers with each other, leaving all the settings as they were originally in each receiver. I moved my HR34 to my HD TV and moved my R22 to my SD TV. Both receivers then gave good pictures on my problem channels on the TVs they were connected to. On the front panel of each receiver only the 480p LED was lit.

I then swapped the receivers back to their original TV's. Both receivers have 480p lit on the front and the HR34 is again showing bad pictures on the same channels as before. On the HR34, I went into setup and performed all of the following changes, one at a time, checking for any improvement after each change. If there was no change I put that setting back to what it was before I made another change. Here are the changes I made within settings:

480i turned off, leaving only 480p checked
Native turned ON
HDMI Control turned off

None of the above changes made any difference in the picture quality, so those settings were returned to their original settings.

Posted Today, 11:15 PM
Okay, here is what I have found is the fix for my poor pictures. Within Settings =>Display => Preferences the setting for Guide HD Channels: was on Hide SD duplicates. This setting has been this way since my HR34 was installed almost two years ago. What I have had to do was to enable Show All Channels and then go through my Favorite Channels list and select the SD versions of channels that are now poor quality. This has enabled me to view the SD versions in a much clearer format than what they had changed to when only the HD versions were in my guide.

If this issue wasn't caused by the download of 0x0929 the night before this problem started then it's a mighty coincidence that my receiver decided that only some of my channels now need to be viewed as SD. I think it's a flaw in the software download as it doesn't affect all the HD channel versions. I would love to get it back to the way it was as well as permanently eliminate the guide freezes and channel scrolling freezes that seemed to manifest themselves following the recent software update that introduced the in-guide rewind options with some channel programs. That feature seems to really overload the processor in the DVR.


----------



## Duanep2 (Oct 16, 2014)

IR
H23-600 and H21-100


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Duanep2 said:


> IR
> H23-600 and H21-100


Huh???


----------



## ragmopp (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a problem that I attribute to this software update. Day before yesterday I got the 0x0929 update on my Genie (44). When I brought up my system, no sound. Since that time it does it each and every time I start up and watch tv. What I have to do to get around it is switch ports on the receiver (say from watching tv to switching to Roku) and back. Both are HDMI. Now I do not believe in coincidences so it must be the change they made to the Genie.

My setup is the Genie, my receiver (Sony ), and the tv (Samsung) I spent hours yesterday trying different scenarios to see if the problem could be isolated. Such as, turning on the receiver first, last after the Genie, or after the tv. Waiting various amounts of times between turning on one of the components to allow for HDMI handshake. And got nowhere.

As I mentioned before I do not believe in coincidences. And not having this problem since I had the Genie installed and now I do, sure strikes me as if D* has done SOMETHING to the Genie that affects my system.

Update: spent more time today and discovered that when I bring up the tv, Genie, and receiver, and get the no sound situation, I found that another way to get the sound back is to turn the tv off/on. I noticed that immediately following turning the tv off the sound starts up. So am wondering if the problem is in that area.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't tell if this was an issue with the software or something else as I haven't been watching much TV lately...all series recordings deleted with 0x929 update.

To do list wiped clean. Received software Thursday AM, and apparently after that is when the problem occurred.

I know we got the "too many active locations" OSD with only one or two max clients on, and reset the HR44 Thursday evening.

Today I checked and no series manager listings! I did a double RBR and that didn't bring stuff back. Sent report.
Shed a tear. From what I can tell no actual recordings were deleted, but series manager went from 60 series to 0.

HR44-200 0x929
Report All 20141018-6VKT


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JBv said:


> I can't tell if this was an issue with the software or something else as I haven't been watching much TV lately...all series recordings deleted with 0x929 update.
> 
> To do list wiped clean. Received software Thursday AM, and apparently after that is when the problem occurred.
> 
> ...


After a double RBR they are supposed to go to zero since all the Guide Data was deleted and is now reloading.
It should take it about 2 days to reload it all.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

jimmie57 said:


> After a double RBR they are supposed to go to zero since all the Guide Data was deleted and is now reloading.
> It should take it about 2 days to reload it all.


I've never had the series manager show there are no series recordings set up. To do list, yes that's normal. Series manager is not.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have seen that. Especially if there really was bad guide data before hand.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JBv said:


> I've never had the series manager show there are no series recordings set up. To do list, yes that's normal. Series manager is not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


I was not totally clear. I was referring to the To Do List. sorry about that.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

One time I did the clearmybox and it slowed the HR44, even rebooting again took awhile, but after it came back to live TV it went back to normal

I'm not doing clearmybox anymore just normal double resets next time.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I saw in the HR34/44-700 Issues thread that someone lost their Pandora and Youtube icons. For about a year during my sabbatical from DBSTalk I didn't have those icons, and when I came back here I learned about "clearmybox", ran that keyword search, rebooted, and the icons came back. The majority of DIRECTV's customers aren't going to know to do that to, so it would probably be a good idea for DIRECTV to scan the "Extras" menu on each new software download to detect missing items and restore them automatically, so the customer doesn't have to tinker.


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a genie hr44/700 with attached off-air tuner and still have 0x8c2 that hasn't been updated yet, I don't know if power saver mode factors into that? I noticed that today and saw there was a new software out and performed a restart with forced update and saw it go through all that. When I checked again in the settings it doesn't show the new update?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mpie314 said:


> I have a genie hr44/700 with attached off-air tuner and still have 0x8c2 that hasn't been updated yet, I don't know if power saver mode factors into that? I noticed that today and saw there was a new software out and performed a restart with forced update and saw it go through all that. When I checked again in the settings it doesn't show the new update?


You can only update if your receiver is authorized for the new release


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It's a slow roll out. You will be updated to it eventually.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Got 0x0929 the other day, no more remote button press bonk anymore! Yay!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

My HR34-700 GUI, which when it involves any MRV function, is back to being as slow as molasses. I suspect the cause is the SW upgrade my other receivers got last week.


----------



## dramirez (Jan 6, 2008)

I believe this happened before with other versions, but still is happening with this update. I have to turn off the front LEDs multiple times (at least two/three) after a reboot in order for those blue ligths to stay off. It's annoying.


By the way, is there a way to turn off the IP bridge inside the Genie so my HR21s won't see the Internet? (the Genie has wireless Internet access, and the HR21s automatically get Internet via the DECA adapters through the Genie) I believe the HR21s get slower with access to the Internet, and I see no way to disable it, either on the Genie or HR21s


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Some time between about 2 am and 6 am my HR34 locked up with a frozen picture. RBR failed the first time after the receiver self check - went to a black screen. Second RBR was successful and the software updated to 0x0929 about an hour later. 

I'm assuming the frozen picture lockup was related to this update. It's never done that to me before.


----------



## dramirez (Jan 6, 2008)

a few minutes after my last post the Genie froze completelly while playing content from one of my HR21s, remote and front panel didn't respond at all, RBR didn't work, so I had to cut power... first time this happens.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR44-200 was updated to 0x0929 at 03:50 this morning. As with previous updates after waiting several hours I had to perform a menu reset to get My DirecTV, Sports, YouTube, Pandora, and Allow Web Videos to reload. I've been experiencing audio issues with VOD recordings. Hopefully this update corrects the issue.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

My HR44-700 just got it as well, no issues so far, but I hadn't had any issues with last release either, I have only had my hr44 for a few months but it has been rock solid the entire time, I have no mini clients or RVU TV so that may attribute to my good luck.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Watched my 1st recording under 0x0929 yesterday (Forever), recorded Tuesday 10/21 and had multiple audio dropouts, along with pixelation several times during the recording. No weather issues that evening. Have not watched anything else yet from that or last night to know if it was network or software update causing the issues.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

My HR44-500 got 0x093d last night. It looks like this version is only for the HR44-200 and HR44-500. It seems to be a good version. I can find nothing that is not working properly.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

peds48 said:


> You can only update if your receiver is authorized for the new release


Not true. Watch for when it is being spooled on the Red H site and force a download for your unit at that time.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Not true. Watch for when it is being spooled on the Red H site and force a download for your unit at that time.


Have you tried it? Or you are just speaking without personal experience


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

BIG Issues on Season Passes.

Some stopped working immediately.

1) 

ABC World News CCHANS 7 NNOT NOW <<< In Series Manager to record 7 days a week. Stopped working after update.

in fact, 

ABC WORLD NEWS without the CCHANS 7 NNOT NOW booleans, will detect:

ABC WORLD NEWS TONIGHT WITH DAVID MUIR
ABC WORLD NEWS TONIGHT
ABC WORLD NEWS NOW
"ABC WORLD NEWS" KEYWORD
"ABC WORLD NEWS" YouTube

as Shows in the options.....However, if you select "ABC WORLD NEWS" as Keyword and go through the category prompts, you will find that nothing is found upcoming.


2)

FOX 5 NEWS upcoming returns no results.

Used to record every Fox 5 Newscast until this update

EDIT:

Search for FOX 5 NEWS returns:
FOX 5 NEWS AT 10
FOX 5 NEWS AT 5
FOX 5 NEWS AT 6
"FOX 5 NEWS" Keyword
"FOX 5 NEWS" YouTube
However, if you select "FOX 5 NEWS" as Keyword and go through the category prompts, you will find that nothing is found upcoming.

Thinking the word "NEWS" might be an issue:

Search for FOX 5 returns:
FOX 5 NEWS AT 10
FOX 5 NEWS AT 5
FOX 5 NEWS AT 6
FOX 5 SPORTS EXTRA
"FOX 5" Keyword
"FOX 5" YouTube
However, if you select "FOX 5" as Keyword and go through the category prompts, you will find that nothing is found upcoming.

So the word NEWS is not what is causing the issue.


3)

CHICAGO PD showing no upcoming Programs to Record, yet a new program is scheduled for 10/29

Could be this is not flagged right in Guide Info....but....

This update really hosed Season Passes.....

EDIT

#3 In program guide did shows CHICAGO PD as new on 10/29/2014, NOW it shows First Aired as 9/24/2014 which probably explains why this did not trigger.

See Additional info on #1 and #2 after further testing in Post #52 Below.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Have you tried it? Or you are just speaking without personal experience


Tried it multiple time.....worked 100% of the time on ALL models.

It takes the current Firmware in the stream at the time - no different than the CE release.

Unless you want to propose that every time i did this was the cycle that my receivers were scheduled to get the update (in which case one would think I would win the lottery a lot more) which is very unlikely, it has had a 100% success rate for me when the update spools overnight hours.

I have NOT tried it during daylight hours.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

augisdad said:


> Watched my 1st recording under 0x0929 yesterday (Forever), recorded Tuesday 10/21 and had multiple audio dropouts, along with pixelation several times during the recording. No weather issues that evening. Have not watched anything else yet from that or last night to know if it was network or software update causing the issues.


I watched a program recorded last night after update and had a 5-7 second pixelation and then freeze. Immediately wondered why as there was no weather issues (clear skies for 100s of miles - even checked radar for verification).

I do not usually have audio dropouts and usually very little pixelation issues that other report - so this one caught me off guard wondering why.

Had not thought about the new firmware update.....ugh.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

Good to see the caller ID problem is still an issue. Now I have something to look forward to...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Tried it multiple time.....worked 100% of the time on ALL models.
> 
> It takes the current Firmware in the stream at the time - no different than the CE release.
> 
> ...


Depends on the release because plenty of times in the past that did NOT work however I think they lock it mostly when it's something more extreme like when they did the Hi Definition gui update.

And sometimes / usually during daylight hours the leave the old version in the stream and pull the newer one so installs don't get it until it's released to everyone.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Depends on the release because plenty of times in the past that did NOT work however I think they lock it mostly when it's something more extreme like when they did the Hi Definition gui update.


Exactly my experience.! When the HD GUI came out I tried to force the update without success


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Follow Up to Post #41

Post #41 refers to a DVR on the NYC locals and the failure of Season Pass on "ABC WORLD NEWS" and "FOX 5 NEWS"

This is a Cluster F...

Using another receiver authorized on a different East Coast TV DMA Market, I tried "ABC WORLD NEWS" and the Series Manager for it works FINE....it finds the Network Programming and it is setup to record.

HOWEVER, then on a whim, I added Channel 396 to the guide and repeated a search in Series Pass for "ABC WORLD NEWS"

At this point, NO MATCHING PROGRAMS ARE FOUND - on the local and distant (396) channel....where the local had found the Boolean Search 60 seconds before.

Although FOX 5 NEWS is not national, enable Channel 398 in Favorite Lists of second unit.

Search "FOX 5" and it returns:
FOX 5 NEWS AT 10
FOX 5 NEWS AT 5
FOX 5 NEWS AT 6
FOX 5 SPORTS EXTRA
"FOX 5" Keyword
"FOX 5" YouTube

However, again, if you select "FOX 5" as Keyword and go through the category prompts, again, nothing is found upcoming.....

SO, I TAKE OUT CHANNELS 390-398 FROM FAVORITE CHANNEL LIST

Rerun Search for "ABC WORLD NEWS".....and once again the listing shows up......

ClusterF..........

With this in mind, I go to the NYC TV DMA UNIT and take out Channel 390-398 from the Favorite List....

Rerun Search for "ABC WORLD NEWS".....and nothing shows up.

Complete Cluster F.......


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

HR34-700 929

Got 929 about a week ago and it seems to be the most stable release in quite a while. It worked well on the NFL ST using PIP.

That said, the OLD problem pressing slip multiple times causes the box to jump to the end of the recording is back. Then I have to "hunt" where I was before the jump to end occurred.
That's the only SNAFU I've found in 929 yet.

J C


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Follow Up to Post #41
> 
> Post #41 refers to a DVR on the NYC locals and the failure of Season Pass on "ABC WORLD NEWS" and "FOX 5 NEWS"
> 
> ...


Are your units connected to the internet? If so, unplug them then rerun the searches and let us know what happens.... If they are not, then plug one into the internet, and see what happens.

Adding or removing channels from your channel list should in theory have ZERO influence sine they always use all channels to do searches, in theory anyway, instead of CIG. But even if it used CIG, it still should NOT be affected by your removing a channel from a favorites list.

Try unplugging the internet, it may hold more answers...


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Follow up to Post #48.

I have not had the pixelation lockup in picture and audio (though function of hardware unit, every time I press a button on remote, lol)

Noted in #48 had a significant lockup/pixelation first night after receiving new firmware - with clear skies and no obstruction.

Tonight while watching live TV I had a pop up that Tuner 2 had lost signal for 5-10 seconds......again, clear sky - nothing on radar for hundreds of miles - and no lockup or freeze on tuner 1 / live channel.

This is new for the new firmware - and i suspect it is related to Post #48 issue.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Not true. Watch for when it is being spooled on the Red H site and force a download for your unit at that time.


What tells us that the new version is being spooled? Sorry, new to this.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

scottb8888 said:


> What tells us that the new version is being spooled? Sorry, new to this.


I usually go to this site:

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR

Locate your receiver. The 4 blocks across the page show you which versions are current for your system. Within each block there are several date and time stamps that show when that version was or is being sent to your type of receiver. Find the block that has the current date and time and that's the one that is currently being spooled.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

bpratt said:


> I usually go to this site:
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR
> 
> Locate your receiver. The 4 blocks across the page show you which versions are current for your system. Within each block there are several date and time stamps that show when that version was or is being sent to your type of receiver. Find the block that has the current date and time and that's the one that is currently be spooled.


Thanks!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh that's dangerous for most people. Never do it on a weekend (fri or sat) evening. I'd say never do it period, your receivers will get it when they get it. You could end up with beta software that could cause you tons of issues...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

0929 is just the worst!

Continued issues.

Never ever had the lockup/freezes of picture (Genie a different issue) as other have, but have them in for the first time in buckets with this update.

Also getting 771 loss of signal message all the time (might be what is causing the pixelating / picture lockups /freezes) for 5-10 seconds at a time.

Signal has not changed previous numbers. Checked with meters.

Again, none of this happened prior to the O929 update.

This has made the HR34 (which is POS hardware) now even worse with the picture issues.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You need to call and talk to a supervisor and get your HR34 swapped for a hr44, and maybe even just get them to credit your account and let you get it from solid signal or somewhere like that yourself.


----------



## riverat (Dec 19, 2007)

My HR44-700 received 0929 software on 10/14/2014 since then it has frozen up various times but as of 10/25 the problem has escalated and calling technical support has not lead to anything positive only that they are working to fix it. Why if they now they have a glitch they don't put the previous stable software on the stream to correct it they refuse to send a replacement saying that it will have the same problem not very happy with these clowns......


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> You need to call and talk to a supervisor and get your HR34 swapped for a hr44, and maybe even just get them to credit your account and let you get it from solid signal or somewhere like that yourself.


All the HR34s are owned. Yes, I could get them replaced though. Unfortunately I would lose all recordings. As I have a 4TB HD in all of them....ugh.

I would probably just take the HR34s off the account and buy new owned HR44, but considering the issues they are having as well (not to mention something has to be done about 4K), I'd rather wait for whatever is next.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

riverat said:


> My HR44-700 received 0929 software on 10/14/2014 since then it has frozen up various times but as of 10/25 the problem has escalated and calling technical support has not lead to anything positive only that they are working to fix it. Why if they now they have a glitch they don't put the previous stable software on the stream to correct it they refuse to send a replacement saying that it will have the same problem not very happy with these clowns......


They actually admitted that a replacement would have the same issues?

That is a first if true.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> All the HR34s are owned. Yes, I could get them replaced though. Unfortunately I would lose all recordings. As I have a 4TB HD in all of them....ugh.
> 
> I would probably just take the HR34s off the account and buy new owned HR44, but considering the issues they are having as well (not to mention something has to be done about 4K), I'd rather wait for whatever is next.


Awh I see why you are hesitant. I'd probably try and start watching down the problem child now if you can just in case though.


----------



## andygradel (Jul 25, 2013)

Received the updated a couple days ago and, since then, all of my SD channels are now coming through my amp as PCM with the sound coming out of all speakers equally, including L-R-C and surrounds. Have tried a bunch of different things with my amp and the only audio setting on the DVR is for dolby digital "on" or "off.:

I'm connecting via HDMI.

Was perfectly fine before the update.

Anyone else get hit with this?

- Andy Gradel


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

What a POS this is.

Just hosed my Series Manager Completely

Added 3 shows to series manager. These showed up as #95 - #97.

I hit 1 to move them to the top of the list.

They moved, but kept the numbers with a dash in front of them

-95 Series
-96 Series
-97 Series
4 Series
5 Series
6 Series

So, i scrolled down to where they were and it looped - all the sudden I was seeing #113 and #151 and #179 in Series Manager.

Thought this was interesting, that they expanded the Series Manager past 100

There was a show I wanted to move to the bottom, so tried to do so, but it did not stop at 100....it loops and starts again.

Backed out to try and see WTF was going on. Then went back in Series Manager.

Now, EVERYTHING IS DUPLICATED in the Series Manager - still only 100 shows - and it wiped the last half of my Series out (as everything else is duplicated it does not have room for them!)

And I should not be able to put duplicates of the same Series in the Series Manager anyway!!!!!

And even worse, checking on shows on the DVR that were deleted, when I go to Info and Series, it shows they are still set up to record first run, even though they are not in the Series Manager!!!!!

WHAT A POS THIS IS 0x929 IS !!!!!!

So much for the CE team for catching all this BS.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow. I have ever heard of anyone having that happen. I wonder if you also are having hard drive issues. How old is the hard drive? Have you run the system tests on the hard drive via the diag menu at startup?

Before doing anything else though I'd restart the unit twice and clear out all data...


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> Wow. I have ever heard of anyone having that happen. I wonder if you also are having hard drive issues. How old is the hard drive? Have you run the system tests on the hard drive via the diag menu at startup?
> 
> Before doing anything else though I'd restart the unit twice and clear out all data...


Drive is 6 months old max....and I did restart twice.

I wish I had taken a picture of 130, 150+ numbers in the Series Manager....as well as the original -96 etc.

Again, I just assumed it was something new....expanding Series Manager....and when i moved the shows from bottom to top using #1....assumed the -9x was something temporary until I pressed done - sort of like a confirm, so I did not take pictures.

Went through eliminating all the dups.

Then started rebuilding Series Manager...taking several hours.

Quite frankly, I do not care to risk hitting #1 on the bottom entries to see what happens now.

0x929 is a POS that will go down in History as perhaps the worse firmware ever......


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Had a spontaneous reboot happen during doubleplay yesterday. Had Nascar and the Chiefs spooling. Was flipping back from Nascar on the 2nd tuner when it froze and rebooted.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Seem to be getting remote freeze ups again. In guide hit page down starts to page down, curser disappears then nothing until it decides to finish the command.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------

